# 42U AV Cabinet Location, what do you think?



## hendry_2002 (Dec 30, 2014)

Since I am in the construction and design phase of my new dedicated home theater, I have the two options, and I would like to hear your opinions based on your experience.

I am planning to have a fully automated HT, with Crestron System, Cat6 cabling, WiFi, .etc. and since my HT is kinda large (26' x 16'), I can do the following options regarding my 42U cabinet location:

((Note: both have adequate ventilation and cooling system.))

1- To locate it in the back of my room, with front door facing the room. And to do any maintenance, I have to pull it out to have an access from behind.

Pros: 
- Cool look of my AV cabinet with Amps & other gears 
- Easy access to front of my Cabinet
- Easy to locate my gears LED in case I need to see if there is something wrong!

Cons:
- Difficult access to the rear cabinet for maintenance as pulling 42U fully loaded with 6 Amps and other gears is not fun!
- Longer cables and proper management as it is required in order to be able to pull the cabinet out
- Possible noise from my gears and the Fan cooling system of the cabinet!


2- To locate in the back of of my room, but inside a small room, and for any maintenance, i need to go inside the room and have an easy access from behind.

Pros:
- easy access for maintenance
- less cabling work 
- no noise from my gears or cabinet fan!
- gives me the feel of real HT/Cinema where you don't see anything but seats and the screen!
- gives me a space to install bass traps in the back corners!

Cons:
- Cannot tell if there is any issue with my gears. (cannot see any LED)
- in case there is an issue with the control system, i have to go inside the room to be able to control my gears.

------------------------

So from your experience, what do you think? I would really love to hear your opinions.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

hendry_2002 said:


> Since I am in the construction and design phase of my new dedicated home theater, I have the two options, and I would like to hear your opinions based on your experience.
> 
> I am planning to have a fully automated HT, with Crestron System, Cat6 cabling, WiFi, .etc. and since my HT is kinda large (26' x 16'), I can do the following options regarding my 42U cabinet location:
> 
> ...


honestly, both options are great. it's a matter of personal aesthetics really. they each have their pros and cons as you listed out, and each will get the job done. myself PERSONALLY I like to have the gear out in the open for better airflow, but that's just because I'm OCD about cooling lol


----------

